# best places to buy



## pedz07 (Oct 26, 2007)

hi im a new grower and need some advice on seeds and where to get them for cheap any help thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you in the US?  I used seedboutique and had great luck.  I even sent cash.

http://www.seedboutique.com/

From what I understand, they are one of the least expensive too.


----------



## pedz07 (Oct 27, 2007)

no i live in the uk


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

pasha sell nivana seeds, thats where i get them from anyway.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Oct 27, 2007)

I just placed my first order with Dr. Chronic. It was in my mailbox 4 days after I placed the order and I live in the US. He ships from UK so I assume it would get to you even faster.


http://www.drchronic.com/


----------

